
What the coronavirus forcing me into lockdown's taught me about cooking - kick
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cooking/comments/f0qjm9/what_the_coronavirus_forcing_me_in_lockdowns/
======
kick
This is probably the most interesting thing I've read since the outbreak
started; it's a really fantastic read. I think it gives a more authentic look
at what's actually happening in China compared to the average news outlet's
columns on it, plus it goes into some really fascinating things on cooking.
(The cooking is the main highlight, so maybe I got the order of that list
reversed.)

